# NPA or AU?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, i was looking at a post that someone earlier made about Magpies which brought me to thinking about the NPA bands and the AU bands. I am no professional breeder, but i would definatley like to know the difference between the two. Wether i should purchase NPA or AU for my runts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

AU is for racing homers and NPA is for all breeds of pigeons ,each having their own size so you would have to look up your size by your breed  hope that helps a little bit


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks, so basically the closed bands are to identify the birds when they get loose?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

well they do help to find the homes they belong to too but its also like a social security card for each bird, each having thier own identity once they have it placed upon them


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Since your birds are runts, I would suggest getting NPA bands. AU bands are for racing pigeons.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Gangrene*

AU bands come in one size 8mm, while NPA bands come in 13 different sizes just as there are pigeon breeds of different sizes.The simple act of banding a bird with the wrong size band can lead to one of two things happening. 1.to large a band can fall off or be removed thus proving ownship becomes differcult at best.........2 to small a band,this is the worst thing as the bird grows the band becomes to tight thus cutting off circulation to the foot and leg, this in turn leads to GANGRENE AND THE BIRD LOSING A FOOT OR LEG, or even worst DEATH.  .GEORGE


----------

